# My Experience at VW main Dealer



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

In Feb 2012 I bought into the DAS Welt Auto Scheme, after a bad experience trying to buy privately, a car I'd been looking for came up at VW Chesterfield owned bny Gilder. I test drove the car FX58 XSL and it was great, apart from it needed valeting, as it smelt of dog, They assured me it wouldnt smell when I picked it up. Remember this was Feb, so it was still cold. We agreed the price, with no part exchange and I bought discounted Gap and a service plan, all in just over £ 10500 the agreed to change the cambelt as part of the deal, a years tax negociated, rubber matts, a new Mot and service.

VW Golf Estate Sportline 2.0 140 PD TDI

I picked the car up it smelt strongly of fabreze, I drove back to Manchester 1 1/2 hours, along the way noticing it had a strange judder at idle, which I presumed would go away. After a few days the smell wore off and a strong dog smell returned. I had the car valeted and spent ages removing hairs from the car. It smelt worse on warm days. The judder got worse and now a hissing sound from the cabin, which went under breaking. Spoke to VW UK warranty, it had a year under the scheme, but they said the faults were inherent and should be dealt with by the main dealer VW Chesterfield. I rang them, and as part of the deal when I bought the car they assured me that I would be able to take the car to the local VW maindealer in Manchester. The agreed I would take the car there for 1/2 hour diadnostic, they found the car had a hissing brake servo but said the juddering was a charecteristic of the car. Then Chesterfield wanted the car back so I had to take it there, they lent me a polo ! which cost me £10 to waive the excess and kept it for 5 days, whilst doing a software download. I also asked them to screw on my number plate which had fallen off as it was stuck on, when I picked the car up nothing had changed at all, and I had to ask three times to have the number plate put on. I was told the hissing was nothing, Have you had a VW before ? was the statement, the judder also remained. The car had to go back, but only after I spoke to the CEO of Gilder, who apologised but then had the car back, fixed the brake servo, but not the judder. The car was apparently stripped down and the injectors cleaned. No effect. I was then told the judder was due to the wrong diesel, sainsburys versus Shell V Power. I asked for some compensation, they gave me £50 worth of fuel, we later found out it was Sainsburys ! They then asked me to burn the fuel off, which I did before realising that the car would never be fixed by them...it was the cambelt change and something they disturbed such as the MAF sensor. I said I was in my rights to return the car under SOGA which they didnt like, and I reported it to VW UK which they also didnt like. The smooze turned to aggression. I had to accept £9500 for my car which left me at least £1000 to £1500 down including a huge amount of stress. Lost faith in VW completely, absolutely shocking customer service from VW Chesterfield. VW UK did nothing to help me get my service plan, gap, esurance back even tough I only had the car a few months. The car is on sale again, I wonder if they have rectified the fault which they say is a charecteristic of the engine...if it is they can keep their car and shove it you know where.

Moral of the story (A true one)

Dont expect a main dealer to be any beeter than any car dealer. The used approved label is nonsense and lulls the buyer into paying £1000's more for a warranty, that could be bought on the internet for around £500. The 30 day exchange is also rubbish, as this part and parcel of SOGA anyway. 

Try to buy cars local to you, my mistake was the garage was 1 1/2 Hours away so not easy to drop by if there is a problem. The internet searches on Autotrader dont help in this respect, so be disciplined. 

Finally if it smells of dog it will never go ! 

I bought a dog !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear you've had such a bad experience costing you dearly but I have to say that I would instantly walk away from any car smelling strongly of dog, you often see adverts for things in the home bearing the slogan "from a pet free home", it says it all.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

S63 said:


> Sorry to hear you've had such a bad experience costing you dearly but I have to say that I would instantly walk away from any car smelling strongly of dog, you often see adverts for things in the home bearing the slogan "from a pet free home", it says it all.


The dog smell was just one of the problems, but Ive certainly learnt my lesson, the engine judder and the hurrendous customer service and bull**** was the main problem. Too much smooze at VW, not enough action, great when all is well but useless otherwise !

The car should have been sent to the auction when the previous owner traded it in, it shouldnt have been part of the DAs Welt Auto programme. My problems should have been resolved...VW were useless...I will never buy from them again !


----------



## fieldsy (Jul 9, 2011)

Why where u put of buyin at a 2nd hand car dealership? From my experience from working at quite a few and family owning a pretty big 2nd hand car dealership is that they have a lot more to lose if u take them to court and can cost them a lot more headach than its actually worth I remember a guy bought a focus of us at 2000 quid a week later the piston rings went the car was sold without warrenty he came back giving it the big man the buggered of to his solicitors. Who then wrote out a nice letter basiically tell us what their next stage of proceeding to get their money back would be, we knew if we had of fought it and went to court 90% of the time the customer will win well end up 2k out of pocket with a focus which has a buggered engine and probably hasn't moved in months due to the case takes for ever. So we just gave them their money back plain and simple replaced the engine a week later and she was back on the forecourt at the original price and we still made 150 quid on it in the end (not that much but better than what WOULD have happened had we went to court) generally I would say by of a decent. Privetly owned used car dealer and they'll stand over the car for the first 3 months I think it is by law can't remember of the top of my head


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it says as much about VW UK and their apparent unwillingness to help people who are using VW dealerships. I've had reason to contact VW UK only to be told that the dealerships are franchised and they do not get involved in the decisions made at dealership level.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

To play devils advocate... 

Did you not notice any of these things before you bought the car? Did you check the car before you actually signed the paperwork? 

I bought a car from a VW dealer that turned out to be a lemon and the dealer couldn't have been better. They had two attempts at fixing it and offered to buy it back from me if they didn't sort it. They didn't, so they gave me my money back, reversed all the finance and even kept my PX that I no longer wanted.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

To the OP, have you considered contacting VW's UK head office with your problems ?



_daveR said:


> To play devils advocate...
> 
> Did you not notice any of these things before you bought the car? Did you check the car before you actually signed the paperwork?
> 
> I bought a car from a VW dealer that turned out to be a lemon and the dealer couldn't have been better. They had two attempts at fixing it and offered to buy it back from me if they didn't sort it. They didn't, so they gave me my money back, reversed all the finance and even kept my PX that I no longer wanted.


That is good service but I think you should be able to almost expect that level of service when using a main dealer and paying main dealer prices ?

Who was the dealer that was so good to you ?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> To the OP, have you considered contacting VW's UK head office with your problems ?
> 
> That is good service but I think you should be able to almost expect that level of service when using a main dealer and paying main dealer prices ?
> 
> Who was the dealer that was so good to you ?


That was VW Newbury, Inchcape I believe. It was a £22k MkV R32.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

fieldsy said:


> Why where u put of buyin at a 2nd hand car dealership? From my experience from working at quite a few and family owning a pretty big 2nd hand car dealership is that they have a lot more to lose if u take them to court and can cost them a lot more headach than its actually worth I remember a guy bought a focus of us at 2000 quid a week later the piston rings went the car was sold without warrenty he came back giving it the big man the buggered of to his solicitors. Who then wrote out a nice letter basiically tell us what their next stage of proceeding to get their money back would be, we knew if we had of fought it and went to court 90% of the time the customer will win well end up 2k out of pocket with a focus which has a buggered engine and probably hasn't moved in months due to the case takes for ever. So we just gave them their money back plain and simple replaced the engine a week later and she was back on the forecourt at the original price and we still made 150 quid on it in the end (not that much but better than what WOULD have happened had we went to court) generally I would say by of a decent. Privetly owned used car dealer and they'll stand over the car for the first 3 months I think it is by law can't remember of the top of my head


It was a dodgey private seller originally that made me decide to go to a main dealer not a used car dealer. I got trapped in the snow in the midlands around Feb, meeting a guy to buy a VW, complete nightmare so decided to play it safe and go to a main dealer. The car is extremely rare in that spec at that price, that was another problem, there werent any at local used garages in my price range. When I saw the car at VW Chesterfield I was over the moon.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

_daveR said:


> To play devils advocate...
> 
> Did you not notice any of these things before you bought the car? Did you check the car before you actually signed the paperwork?
> 
> I bought a car from a VW dealer that turned out to be a lemon and the dealer couldn't have been better. They had two attempts at fixing it and offered to buy it back from me if they didn't sort it. They didn't, so they gave me my money back, reversed all the finance and even kept my PX that I no longer wanted.


The dog smell yes, that was promised to be sorted. Having never bought a car that had had a dog in it before, I didnt realise it would never go away. When I test drove the car it had no problems, the cambelt was changed before I picked the car up, and I didnt notice the problems until afterwards. When I was back in Manchester. The problem was that the car ran great when driving just not at idle. It was like someone was moving your seat around, it had a twitch, extremely annoying and not something that showed up at test drive. I did test drive it three times, twice before and once after the cambelt. The hissing brake servo was another fault which was rectified after involving the managers, but before that they just fobbed me off. VW UK have not been able to offer me anything back for the extras I bought. I bought the car with cash not finance.

Sounds like you did well.

I look on the experience as expensive car hire with nightmares !


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

johnnyguitar said:


> I think it says as much about VW UK and their apparent unwillingness to help people who are using VW dealerships. I've had reason to contact VW UK only to be told that the dealerships are franchised and they do not get involved in the decisions made at dealership level.


Yes they are useless and in my opinion in league with the main franchised dealerships. I'm sure theyre not going to **** Gilder off for the sake of one customer. The complaint manager I had Oawis was especially useless. Difficult to get hold of and contradicted himself all the time. He didnt even know what one of the extra insurances was on my VW even though I bought it from VW themselves ! Complete ripoff merchants


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dealers are like you say franchised. VW UK do try to rectify the situation but they can only do so much. It's like most shops etc these days you get good ones and bads ones.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Our local VW dealer has just closed and good riddance to them too, overpriced and overrated IMO


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to VAG ownership, customer service is nose diving terribly.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Welcome to VAG ownership, customer service is nose diving terribly.


Does that include new car sales?

I put my deposit down on my new Golf at end of May & dealer still hasn't given me a build date etc or even sent some sort of receipt to acknowledge deposit paid. 

He's useless at replying to emails & I'm always having to phone for updates.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would have thought you should have some form of invoice with the deal agreed and at the very least a receipt for the deposit paid, even if it's only a credit card receipt. As for the build ... It can take a while for the date to come through, I would only get concerned if you haven't had it in the next four weeks. that's assuming you still get the mk6


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

that's a shame Alex.

I bought my Golf from Gilders in Sheffield and couldn't have had a different experience. Great deal with a great salesman who kept in touch, sorted out a couple of niggles and after 6 months swapped over the alloys for a new set (different design) as he promised he would. Couldn't have asked for better.

I think as has been said (i) You get good and bad dealers - wish it was easy to identify which they are before any cash changes hands and (ii) Generally VAG are not as good as they like to think they are when it comes to customer service which is a shame.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Does that include new car sales?
> 
> I put my deposit down on my new Golf at end of May & dealer still hasn't given me a build date etc or even sent some sort of receipt to acknowledge deposit paid.
> 
> He's useless at replying to emails & I'm always having to phone for updates.


You should have a confirmation of order print out and a receipt for your deposit (mine was an old fashioned written one "Greatly Received the sum of...blah blah blah) and the deposit was then on the order form showing the agreed Part Ex value and outstanding balance.

Ring the garage and ask to speak to their finance manager - he'll be the one that will have a copy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Welcome to VAG ownership, customer service is nose diving terribly.


Totally agree about the VAG service, Mercedes Benz as well, both on customer service levels have gone straight downhill, I've tried them both and was not impressed.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I only go to my local VAG dealer to stock up on Audi screenwash & pick up the odd freebie.

It's German independent specialist for everything else :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> I only go to my local VAG dealer to stock up on Audi screenwash & pick up the odd freebie.
> 
> It's German independent specialist for everything else :thumb:


I have not tried the VAG screen wash for a very long time, the lemon scented version, very highly dilutable, it's a great screenwash :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the stuff Trip, good for wiper jets on front headlights - yadda, yadda.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ That' the stuff, have not used this stuff for years, great clean plus smells of freshly scented lemons, and the dilution strength is spot on as well.

I have not got wiper jets on my Headlights, wish I had, would make winter driving more hassle free during the night and day, stead of going outside and getting a tissue to clean the headlights lights when past a gritter's lorrie.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think I've ever found a dealer I've been happy with. Some of the stuff that has gone on over the years is embarrassing.

I bought a brand new Astra coupe when 51 plates came out. The garage made a big deal about the new style plates and invited all the customers up for a party before we could drive our cars away at midnight.

There must have been 50+ people picking up their cars and mine was crammed into the corner and difficult to see.I was the only one who got a personal escort to my car and the salesman opened my door and everything on my behalf.

Drove home really happy with my brand new car. Went round to my parents house where my brother came out for a look. Both of us looked in total amazement to see the drivers door was a completely different colour to the rest of the car. You would not believe just how far out this door was.

Got some amazingly stupid arguments how they could easily repair it by painting "point to point because the car is brand new so once the door is painted it would match perfectly".

I refused but was asked to leave the car for a day to investigate.The area manager was there to meet me again and they had painted the car.

The area manager was concentrating on the colour between the door and other panels telling me how perfect the match was now that only the door had been painted.

Sadly one of the employees had already told me in confidence that the door was painted and was a mile out. The area manager had then instructed that the full side of the car was to be painted and now he was pretending it had not been.

Once I pointed out the overspray on other panels and the the dust trapped under the paint he knew he was caught out.

Got a new car 12 weeks later.

A few years back I bought a new shape Citroen C5 2.0HDI. It was only 3 months and 2300 miles old. I had endless problems. It was always the same things failing and the car spent something ridiculous like 16 weeks in 18 months in the garage.

Two different Citroen dealerships could not do simple jobs correctly and on a few occasions left my car damaged whilst carrying out work.They replaced the handbrake as the ratchet was slipping and left big scratches and deep gouges in the silver plastic surround. They did not bother mentioning it but did replace it once I pulled them up for it.

Citroen wanted nothing to do with it and said legally my point of contact is the garage I bought the car from.

I got rid of the car because all the issues.

BMW dealers are no better. 

I had to have the actuators changed on my 335i. They have to come from the bottom of the car and remove the suspension to get in.

I picked the car up and was in a rush to get home. Instantly I noticed the steering wheel was about 10 degrees off square that was missed in the test drive by the technician. Once I got home I could smell paint. They put a 2" scratch through to the metal on the wing and just used a touch up pen to hide it.

They made a mess of a few other jobs too and it had to be the service manager who double checked every last bit of workmanship before my car came back last time.

You honestly have to hound them to do a job properly.

I thought we had crossed the bridge where they knew that I expected a top job done so I did trust them with the service. Popped the bonnet the following weekend to see that they had forgotten to attach fixtures and fittings around the engine removed to service the car.

They really have made a mess of every job they have done.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like you've had fun^
Thank god Ive only ever bought pocket money cars! From the 2 Ive bought from dealers,The Hyundai dealer was the best (My 406),the 407 was from Pentagon in Nottingham and If they buggered customers about who had bought new cars like they did me they want slapping.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The dealer I bought it from also managed to mark all the rims trying to fit new 19" run flat tyres.

They had they refurbished and they were awful.

I had to force them to get them done elsewhere.

If it did not matter so much to keep a car with a dealer service record, I would not think twice of dropping main dealers and using a "backstreet" garage that has never once failed me over the years.

Sadly a trustworthy non BMW garage stamp means nothing in a BMW history book and will send people running.

It is a captive market for the BMW dealer up here as the next dealer is 75miles away and also the very same dealer. You are 100 miles to the next.

Sadly they get away with not caring.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Fortunately, my local vw proved themselves annoying and unwilling to listen very early on in the looking process, certainly schmooz central. So another make of car was had, still had a few niggles but sorted properly, so we were happy!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Sadly a trustworthy non BMW garage stamp means nothing in a BMW history book and will send people running.


Is that really true that it has that much of an effect though?

Like mentioned in the other thread (specialist v main dealer), as long as there are receipts and a good record, many people generally satisfied with an non-dealer service history.

More & more people are waking up to the fact that a main dealer stamp does not guarantee quality of work (as proven by some threads)

Sure you MAY get more money when it comes to selling (but got guaranteed), but is it enough to justify the premium you pay on the services over the years? (I've not actually worked that out tbh)


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I always think the dealer i work for is bad at times but some of the posts in this thread make them look like saints most days. Saying that we have had our fair share of mistakes but we always try to rectify them at no cost to the customer if its us whose to blame.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Ian-83 said:


> It's like most shops etc these days you get good ones and bads ones.


Exactly 


VW Golf-Fan said:


> Does that include new car sales?


No and it doesn't include all dealers - like Ian says you get good and bad, suggesting that the VAG group is the same across the board is an unfair assessment. Just chase them up a bit, they'll soon get bored with 30 phone calls a day.

I think the service that you can expect can sometimes depend on the type of customer you are too.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

A copy of my email to CEO of Gilder Group who actively wants feedback, 

as yet no reply, they obviously think theyre in the right !

Dear Garry Scotting,

I would just like to let you know what a horrific experience I had when I bought a car FX58 XSL from VW Chesterfield back in February.

I think to say that there are communication problems at VW Chesterfield is somewhat of an understatement.

This came from Ray Barlow but was blindingly obvious.

I was sold a car under the used approved Das Welt Auto scheme that in my opinion should have been sent to auction.

It is now back on sale at the same price I bought it. 

I hope to god that the problems with it that you were unable to be rectify have been. You were unable to rectify them while I was the owner.

The experience was pure schmooze during the selling, and hopeless after sales when problems with the car developed.

The car was poorly prepared. I was promised the car would be valeted to remove the smell. I had to attempt to do this myself.

The sales person knew that the stench of dog would never be able to be removed.

The engine problems were a different matter. In the end as you know I sold the car back to you losing £1063 on the original deal.

I never said to Ray Barlow that I was happy with this deal, why would I be.

I am at least £1063 out of pocket, have had a complete nightmare, a load of stress. I am very unhappy with Gilder and VW Chesterfield.

VW UK say it is up to you whether you refund the GAP insurance, Service Plan, VW Esurance.

Basically passing the buck.I have been totally reasonable so far during this process

I came to VW Chesterfield expecting a good car, at a reasonable price with good customer service. 

I would like to hear from you regarding this. .

Regards


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Be interesting to see what response you get, but as you no longer own the car I doubt they will go much out of there way to help you out as your no longer a customer of there's.

They should at least in my eyes make a full or at least a partial refund of the money you have lost out on specially if there reselling the car for the same as you paid for it.

With the GAP insruance,service plan etc these are all deals made with the dealer acting for VW UK not by VW UK themselves so hence why VW UK can't do much to help the situation.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would have thought you should have some form of invoice with the deal agreed and at the very least a receipt for the deposit paid, even if it's only a credit card receipt. As for the build ... It can take a while for the date to come through, I would only get concerned if you haven't had it in the next four weeks. that's assuming you still get the mk6


Me too. But this is an 'online' purchase so I've only ever been in contact with the dealer through the phone. He's said multiple times that he would send out the receipt for the deposit paid & other documents when I paid it last month but I am still waiting for them to show. 

I'll call the sales manager on Monday to vent my frustration as this is poor poor service & his (salesman) communication hasn't been the best - I basically feel ignored.



Buck said:


> I bought my Golf from Gilders in Sheffield and couldn't have had a different experience. Great deal with a great salesman who kept in touch, sorted out a couple of niggles and after 6 months swapped over the alloys for a new set (different design) as he promised he would. Couldn't have asked for better.
> 
> I think as has been said (i) You get good and bad dealers - wish it was easy to identify which they are before any cash changes hands and (ii) Generally VAG are not as good as they like to think they are when it comes to customer service which is a shame.


That's good mate, that's the sort of service you expect & should receive, especially for a company like Volkswagen. I think that effective communication from the salesman is the crucial thing in the deal.
It's funny, usually once you've test-driven the car & tell em you'll go away & think about the car & get back to them, they are usually the ones who pester you with calls trying to get you to buy the car....but this time it's me doing all the bl**dy chasing!  :lol:



Buck said:


> You should have a confirmation of order print out and a receipt for your deposit (mine was an old fashioned written one "Greatly Received the sum of...blah blah blah) and the deposit was then on the order form showing the agreed Part Ex value and outstanding balance.
> 
> Ring the garage and ask to speak to their finance manager - he'll be the one that will have a copy


That's excellent advice there mate.  :thumb:

I'll get on the blooter to the finance manager on Monday & after that to the sales manager to basically complain to him about my salesman who has left me waiting, and waiting, and waiting with very little (if any) communication as to whats happening......my emails go unanswered.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What dealer are you using ? Either call and ask to speak to the salesman or just ask to speak to the sales manager


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Either call and ask to speak to the salesman or just ask to speak to the sales manager


I'll be phoning on Monday & asking to speak to the sales manager & then the finance manager.

I've temporarily given up on phoning my salesman as he's as useful as a broken down car, he's all talk but no promises delivered.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Ian-83 said:


> Be interesting to see what response you get, but as you no longer own the car I doubt they will go much out of there way to help you out as your no longer a customer of there's.
> 
> They should at least in my eyes make a full or at least a partial refund of the money you have lost out on specially if there reselling the car for the same as you paid for it.
> 
> With the GAP insruance,service plan etc these are all deals made with the dealer acting for VW UK not by VW UK themselves so hence why VW UK can't do much to help the situation.


They obviously only want to hear positive feedback as thry have left me over a grand short I will give them negative feedback and make it public.

They deserve it !


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

No response from Garry Scotting, CEO Gilder Group, I am now writing to Chesterfield VW as advised by trading standards under SOGA to claim back the full price I paid for the car. Will let you know the outcome. I wont be giving up.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Quite right Alex, stick to your guns.

You are the customer afterall - the customers always right!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Quite right Alex, stick to your guns.
> 
> You are the customer afterall - the customers always right!


Thankyou... I do like a bit of justice


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Wrote to VW Chesterfield re court proceedings to reclaim the £1063 they owe me and guess what...Ive not heard a thing..Lets see what happens when I take them to court !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

alexj said:


> Wrote to VW Chesterfield re court proceedings to reclaim the £1063 they owe me and guess what...Ive not heard a thing..Lets see what happens when I take them to court !


Once they receive your letter for intended court case (small claim I imagine), they'll sure as hell be crapping themselves.......you watch....only _then_ will they call you to discuss - probably claiming they never received your original letter. 

Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Once they receive your letter for intended court case (small claim I imagine), they'll sure as hell be crapping themselves.......you watch....only _then_ will they call you to discuss - probably claiming they never received your original letter.
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted.


I get the feeling they will just ignore it, Gilder who own VW Chesterfield, have got so big they dont seem to care about their customers, otherwise I wouldnt be on here.

Funnily enough the car is still for sale on their website at more than I paid for it type into search FX58XSL to view !

I think they said it now comes with my extras 
(a service plan worth nearly £400) but of course they are so crap at marketing they have forgotten to write that on the advert


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

if they are marketing it with your extras make sure you get that in writing. jees - not only charging you but adding it as a freebie for the next bloke is disgusting.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

should_do_more said:


> if they are marketing it with your extras make sure you get that in writing. jees - not only charging you but adding it as a freebie for the next bloke is disgusting.


Thats what I was told...nothing surprises me in the used car sales industry

nobody seems to be regulating it properly


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

id go to your local paper mate or threaten to go to them. Iam sure they will love the bad publicity. Stick at it as a bag of sand is far to much to just walk away from.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

luckily i havent had to deal with main dealers for buying cars, always used car dealers for me


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Its been a month or so since I wrote to VW Chesterfield, threatening court action re 
FX58XSL, they have not replied. The car is still for sale which doesnt surprise me, as in this weather it must stink of wet dog !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

A month is more than enough time for them to have got in touch with you if they were intending to Alex, I get the feeling they aren't going to either.

What method of post did you send your court letter by the way? If it was by Recorded or Special Delivery then there's no denying it (from them) that they didn't receive the letter - a signature is required upon delivery of the letter.

Stick to your guns mate, don't let em get away with it - justice will be served. :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

They obviously cant sell the car...serves them right, bunch of !


----------

